# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Making my own Retractable flyscreens - Advice

## deltoid

I have casement windows, which make fly screens a bit of a pain. I've tried a few solutions and I think the retractable screen seems to be the most convenient. Unfortunately it is also very expensive (looking at $200 a window). 
So I want to try and have a crack at making my own. Basically what I was thinking was I'd have a roller at the top of the window frame which the flyscreen goes around. Down the sides of the window frame will be tracks which will hold the flyscreen in place and I'd either hold the flyscreen down at the bottom of the window frame with magnets or a hook. 
What I'm not sure on is what to use for the roller. It has to be something which is loaded with a spring or something so that when I need to retract it, it will roll the flyscreen around it.  
Does anyone have any ideas? If I can figure out the roller part I will buy some parts and do a trial on one of the windows and see how it works.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Every retractable screen we've ever seen suffers from the same problem....complexity.  As a result, most of them have been damaged in some way. 
So my preference is simplicity.  And the screens that use flexible magnetic strip are the ones that do it for me.   
At the moment we are using the fine black mosquito netting that one gets from Spotlight as internal screens on some of our windows....cheap as chips, almost invisible and easy to fit to a lightweight frame of flexible magnetic material.

----------


## deltoid

Magnetic strip were also an option. I wasn't sure where to magnet strip from though. Where did you get yours? Do you have any photos?

----------


## woodbe

Interested in the DIY angle as well. 
Cheapest bought option I have seen looks like they have put their prices up:  Fly Free retractable Screens 
Mine need to be outside as the windows open in... 
woodbe.

----------


## China

Been there tried that, gave it up as being not practical as a one off ended up buying them

----------


## mattwilliams78

I have a similar problem. I have french doors on the back of the house and need something to fly screen them, I was going to do exactly the same as you but had the same problem with where to get a spring loaded one (maybe a cheap projector white screen?).  
So instead I was thinking of buying a cheap venetian blind (kmart have a variety of sizes in white PVC for less than $30, taking out and discarding the slats and then threading the drawcords through the flyscreen like a concertina. That means I can pull the fly screen up and down and the weight of the bottom should make it drop on its own.  
I haven't tried this, it was just an idea....  :Rolleyes:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Magnetic strip were also an option. I wasn't sure where to magnet strip from though. Where did you get yours? Do you have any photos?

  Eclipse | Hardware | Hinges and Brackets | Magnetic Strips | Strips |FM662 
...or a specialist signwriter/signmaker

----------


## McSASO

Good topic guys was wondering the very same thing having just installed some french doors over the weekend. 
Making the screens seems like a good idea but I think it'll take a good amount of trial and error before nailing it. 
I was wondering one thing (hope this adds to the thread rather than hijack it). There seems to be plenty of places selling the retractable fly screens but as someone above mentioned they are pretty damn expensive. I was curious if anyone has seen or looked into a lightweight model? Something without tracks top and bottom but still with the basic retractable mechanism. I seem to recall seeing/using some that had a magnet one side to fasten it.  
If anyone out there has seen this variety of screen or can provide a link it would be greatly appreciated.  
Thanks in advance.

----------


## woodbe

In my case, the screen needs to be attached to the outside of the window frame  and also needs to be openable to allow operation of the external window shutters. 
Not retractable, but I think I may have resolved my particular problem with a 'softscreen' - these are custom made removable screens attached to the frame with continuous velcro.  
There are several suppliers advertising on the web. Will post details and a pic once they are in if anyone is interested. 
woodbe.

----------

